
Why We're Drawn into Darkness - bookofjoe
http://nautil.us//issue/77/underworlds/why-were-drawn-into-darkness
======
mikelyons
He talks about whether we are being good ancestors. What have we lost that
would prevent us from being bad ones?

------
aszantu
I guess I'm not gonna be an ancestor

